
Ask HN: Is not having a LinkedIn that big of a deal? - Wellrowed
It seems like somehow every application I fill out these days has a box to insert your LinkedIn profile URL to it. Do recruiters really care about it that much?
======
JSeymourATL
> Do recruiters really care about it that much?

This is a quick cheat for _' are they HOT or NOT'_ when it come to determining
if your candidate profile is within range.

Oddly enough, in some circles -- the ZERO Online profile candidates are the
most desirable.

